# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Sterben in Sin City
Am 20.02. wurde ein Schotte (32) tot in seinem Pattaya-Appartement aufgefunden.
Die Todesursache steht noch nicht fest.
Äußere Anzeichen einer Gewalteinwirkung wurden nach Angaben der Polizei nicht festgestellt.

----------


## Enrico

Mit 32ig doch bisschen früh. Denke mal gewollt oder ungewollte Drogen waren die Ursache  ::

----------

Sorry, hatte vergessen, den Link dazu einzustellen.
http://www.pattayadailynews.com/shownew ... 0000008484

----------


## Willi Wacker

...auch auf Phuket wird gestorben

Phuket Shooter Kills Expat Developer

Friday, February 20, 2009
Update: Bangkok Police on Phuket for Asean are now investigating the murder
A CANADIAN property investor was shot dead on Thursday evening in Patong, police have told Phuketwan.
He was named as Francis Alex Degioanni, aged 34. He was an island resident, a ''rich'' businessman, and a former Bangkok model, married to a Thai national......

http://phuketwan.com/tourism/phuket-sho ... developer/

----------


## schiene

*Kopf eines Ausländers hängt an Brücke*

"Es handele sich offensichtlich nicht um eine Selbsttötung", erklärte die Polizei über den grausamen Fund eines Kopfes, der in einer Plastiktüte von einer Brücke hing. Der Kopf des Mannes, offensichtlich ein Ausländer wurde gefunden, nicht aber der Körper. An der nagelneuen Rama IX Brücke in Phra Nakhon standen zwei Sätze: "I möchte, aber ich kann nicht ..." und "Ich kam nach Bangkok, um bei dir zu sein". 

Die Nation berichtet: 
Der Kopf, der zu einem Mann Mitte 40 gehört, wurde an einem Seil gebunden, offensichtlich in einem Plastiksack, von dem Geländer der Brücke herunter gehangen. Als er gegen 14 Uhr gefunden wurde, wurde der Plastiksack entfernt und enhüllte den Kopf, eine grausame Angelegenheit. Ein Arzt schätzte, dass der Eintritt des Todes ca. 8 Stunden früher stattgefunden hatte.

Pol. Col. Chavalit Prasobsilp, ein Polizeichef, sagte, dass es offensichtlich kein Fall von Selbstmord wäre, und man würde die Autopsie abwarten, bevor man darüber spekulieren würde, wie der Kopf vom Rumpf getrennt wurde. "Wir werden die Überwachungskameras der Brücke untersuchen, und prüfen, ob etwas gefilmt wurde, was mit der Sache zusammen hängt," sagte Chavalit. 

"Wir müssen dringend wissen, wer das Opfer ist," sagte er, und bat die Medien, ein Bild des Opfers zu veröffentlichen, um es identifizieren zu können." 

Quelle:
http://www.schoenes-thailand.de/news...n-bruecke.html

----------

Man glaubt es kaum!!!!!

Nun wird schon offiziell die Frage gestellt:
Suicide or execution?

http://www.nationmultimedia.com/2009...l_30096436.php

----------

Ein Deutscher (71) wurde tot in seinem Appartement in Pattaya aufgefunden,
Blut aus Mund und Nase, aber keine Anzeichen einer sonstigen körperlichen Verletzung.
Umgerechnet 50.000 Baht in Euro und Baht wurden von der Polizei gefunden.
http://www.pattayadailynews.com/shownew ... 0000008509

----------


## schiene

vielleicht hat er zuviel Viagra geschlukt und der Blutdruck war zu hoch!??

----------

Beim Gehängten in BKK ist es nun mittlerweile erwiesen: Selbstmord.

Dass der Kopf in einer Plastiktüte am Seil hing, wird nirgends mehr erwähnt.......

----------


## Mr Mo

Sehr misteriös !  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...nun weiss ich endlich wat mit "Udo Thani" gemeint ist   ::

----------


## walter

Richtig Willi,
ich hätte eine Dame aus Udon Thani, die diese Kanne verdient hätte.   ::

----------


## schiene

> German Engineer Killed By Bomb In Chon Buri
> 
> CHONBURI: -- The torn-apart body of a German engineer was found in rubber plantation in Banglamung district here Friday morning, police said.
> Police said the remains of Uwe Keienburt, 45, who was an engineer of a real estate company, was found by a rubber tapper in the morning.
> Police said the bomb appeared to be C4 explosives tied to the body of the man, whose BMW car was found left about 500 away.
> Police said the killer used a remote control to detonate the bomb that torn his body into pieces.
> His wife, Araya, 40, told police that the German engineer left their house on Soi Sukhumvit 24 at 9 am on Thursday and disappeared.
> She said her husband had conflicts with a group of foreign real estate developers and he sued to receive a death threat.
> 
> The Nation 21/08/09


*hier noch einmal auf deutsch:*

Wie die Polizei mitteilte, wurde der zerissene Körger des deutschen Ingenieurs Uwe K. am Mogen des 21. August 2009 um 08:20 Uhr in einer Gummibaum-Plantage in Banglamung entdeckt. Die Leiche des Deutschen wurde von einem Plantagenarbeiter gefunden.

Die Polizei geht davon aus, das es sich bei der Bombe um C4-Sprengstoff handelte, welcher wohl direkt an dem Körper des Mannes befestigt war und der per Fernbedienung zur Explosion gebracht wurde. Dabei zerfetzte der Körper des Opfers in mehrere Teile.

Der BMW des Deutschen wurde ca. 500m vom Leichenfundort entfernt gefunden.

Uwe K. arbeitete als Ingenieur bei einer Immobiliengesellschaft und seiner Frau zufolge hatte der Mann Konflikte mit einer Gruppe von ausländischen Immobilienfirmen und vor kurzem sogar eine Morddrohung erhalten.

Die Ehefrau des Mannes, Frau Araya K. (40), erzählte der Polizei, dass ihr Mann am Donnerstag, den 20.08.2009, gegen 09:00 Uhr morgens ihr Haus in der Soi Sukhumvit 24 verlassen hatte, und sie ihn seitdem nicht mehr gesehen hat.

----------

Die Saison der Balcony-Jumper hat wohl wieder begonnen, nachdem es einige Zeit keine derartigen Vorkommnisse gab, bzw. die Zeitung(en) nichts darüber schreiben wollten / durften.
Deutscher, 68, sprang in Jomtien vom Balkon des 5. Stockes in den Tod. Dem Opfer stand eine Beinamputation bevor. 
http://www.pattayadailynews.com/shownew ... 0000010823

----------


## odd

Der Körper/Gesicht wurde aber nicht von den Thaimedien verzerrt, oder?

----------

Von wem denn sonst?

----------


## odd

> Von wem denn sonst?


Langnasen?

----------

Ich kenne das nur so, dass Gesicht und Körper gepixelt werden, von den berichtenden Zeitungen selbst, ob thai- oder englischsprachig. Ist wohl Standard. 
Langnasen scheinen da m. E. nicht involviert zu sein.
Wie kommst Du darauf?

----------


## Daniel Sun

Oh je, er hatte den Pool ja nur knapp verfehlt....

Ich denke mal das verpixeln des Körpers wird nur gemacht, wenn es besonders unappetitlich ausschaut, oder?

----------


## odd

> Ich kenne das nur so, dass Gesicht und Körper gepixelt werden, von den berichtenden Zeitungen selbst, ob thai- oder englischsprachig. Ist wohl Standard. 
> Langnasen scheinen da m. E. nicht involviert zu sein.
> Wie kommst Du darauf?


Soviel ich in Erinnerung hatte, werden bei Thaimedien, stolz die Opfer und Täter präsentiert. Kam schon vor, dass evtl. alle pers. Daten veröffentlicht werden.

Bei Zeitungen mit farang´schen Mitwirkung eher nicht.

----------

Er sieht ziemlich "verdreht" aus auf dem einen Foto.....

----------

Deutscher, 64, an Essen in einem Restaurant in Pattaya verschluckt und erstickt.
Ein Ambulanz-Team des Pattaya Memorial Hospital konnte ihn nicht mehr retten.
http://www.pattayadailynews.com/shownew ... 0000010961

----------

Die Saison der Durchgeknallten scheint wieder eröffnet zu sein.

Deutscher ersticht deutschen Barbesitzer..........

http://www.pattayadailynews.com/show...EWS=0000011323

----------

Wann wird dieser Unterschichten-Ressort Pattaya endlich geschlossen?

----------

News from roofjumping. Diesmal in BKK und von der 38. Etage.
Ist das jetzt (Höhen) Rekordverdächtig?
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/breakin ... ing-from-3

----------

Vielleicht sollte dies Basejumping werden und im Eifer hatte er sich vergessen etwas umzuschnallen?

----------


## Bagsida

[quote="Phommel"]Die Saison der Durchgeknallten scheint wieder eröffnet zu sein.

Deutscher ersticht deutschen Barbesitzer..........


Deutscher ermordet Deutschen in Jomtien :

Offenbar unter Drogeneinfluß und im Streit um die Bezahlung für eine Webseitenerstellung wurde Peter aus Jomtien von Timo erstochen.

Der Täter verdient(e) angeblich sein Geld auch mit dem Betrieb einer getarnten X-rated-Website, welche damit zusammenhängt http://www.thaimotorbikes.com/2012/index.html .

http://www.pattayadailynews.com/thai/sh ... 0000011318
http://www.pattayadailynews.com/thai/sh ... 0000001486

----------

Irgendwie friert es mich beim Interview-Clip.........

----------


## odd

> News from roofjumping. Diesmal in BKK und von der 38. Etage.
> Ist das jetzt (Höhen) Rekordverdächtig?
> http://www.nationmultimedia.com/breakin ... ing-from-3


wobei diese Todesart eher langweilig ist.

In die Luft sprengen, enthaupten oder sich z.B. in eine Krokodilherde zu begeben, finde ich einen finalen Abschluß.

Für mich immer Thailandlike, tagtäglich fallen in und um BKK, PTY Menschen zum Opfer, aber meist sind nur bei Farangbeteiligung die Medien im Spiel. _Nein Thais machen so etwas nicht_

----------

Moin Odd.....Allzweckreiniger saufen vermisse ich in deiner Liste.

 ::

----------


## odd

> Moin Odd.....Allzweckreiniger saufen vermisse ich in deiner Liste.


zu schmerzvoll und oftmals nicht wirksam.

Dann schon eher dieser
[youtube:1zvu9g02]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFJlZJG5xjM[/youtube:1zvu9g02]

Versuch

----------


## Didi-K

> Dann schon eher dieser
> [youtube:yq66nur5]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFJlZJG5xjM[/youtube:yq66nur5]
> Versuch


Igitt ... die arme Schlange ... muss die dabei auch den Popel rausschieben?   ::

----------


## walter

> Der Täter verdient(e) angeblich sein Geld auch mit dem Betrieb einer getarnten X-rated-Website, welche damit zusammenhängt http://www.thaimotorbikes.com/2012/index.html


Völlig durchgeknallt.   ::  
Waren der Mörder oder auch Peter in anderen Foren angemeldet? Es gibt ja einige Websitenersteller in den Thaiforen.

----------

Deutscher, 5. Etage, Pattaya.


Ein Kommentar dazu aus der entsprechenden Zeitung:




> well she wanted her xmas present early the condo the money in the bank all he owned in thailand. who said santa dont visit naughty girls



wer weiß, wer weiß....... eines ist klar: die Saison ist tatsächlich eröffnet.

----------


## walter

Vielleicht ist das Aussterben der Rosaroten die einzige Möglichkeit daß die Menschen aus dem Nordosten ihr Schicksal wieder selbst in die Hand nehmen und durch ihrer Hände Arbeit ihr eigenens Geld verdienen.  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Vielleicht ist das Aussterben der Rosaroten die einzige Möglichkeit daß die Menschen aus dem Nordosten ihr Schicksal wieder selbst in die Hand nehmen und durch ihrer Hände Arbeit ihr eigenens Geld verdienen.


Schwachscheisse !

----------

Da freut man sich auf seinen pop-and-go Urlaub in Pattaya,
eingeckeckt, frisch geduscht und ausgehfertig gemacht.
Man überquert die Fahrbahn, den Blick schon erwartungsvoll auf die Nacktschnecken der gegenüber liegenden Bierbar gerichtet.
Und Ende, Filmriss, tot.
Ein Pickup mit überhöhter Geschwindigkeit erfasst einen Deutschen (55) und schleudert ihn 10 Meter weit.
Jetzt kommt thailändische Tradition ins Spiel: hit-and-run des Pick-Up Fahrers, oder auch Fahrerflucht in unseren Breiten genannt.
Es gibt zwar Zeugen, aber das Nummernschild konnte sich niemand merken.
Die außerordentlich effiziente und fähige thailändische Polizei sucht jetzt nach dem Unfallfahrer.

http://www.nationmultimedia.com/breakin ... ver-in-Pat

----------

In den _Pattaya Daily News_ soll der Deutsche erst 35 gewesen sein.
http://www.pattayadailynews.com/shownew ... 0000011520

----------


## Mr Mo

> In den _Pattaya Daily News_ soll der Deutsche erst 35 gewesen sein.
> http://www.pattayadailynews.com/shownew ... 0000011520


Was sind schon 20 Jahre   ::

----------


## Enrico

53 steht da, also wars nur nen Tippfehler...

----------

Vor ein paar Stunden stand da noch 35.
53 und 55 sind aber immer noch nicht das Selbe.
Ja, ist im Grunde nebensächlich.
Fällt mir nur immer wieder bei den englischsprachigen Thaizeitungen auf, dass es diverse Ungereimtheiten gibt.
Nicht nur bei Nebensächlichkeiten.
Ich frage mich, ob die öfter mit der Kristallkugel recherchieren?

----------

Schon wieder ein Deutscher..............

http://www.pattayadailynews.com/en/2...isky-drinking/


Muss ein durstiger Zeitgenosse gewesen sein.

 ::

----------

...und immer wieder Deutsch.

http://www.pattayadailynews.com/en/2...ty-in-pattaya/

Zudem soll ein Deutscher, der als Wodka Thomas bekannt war, in CNX vor kurzem erschossen worden sein.

----------

Deutscher, 71, 7. Obergeschoss, angeblich Krankheit, natürlich Selbstmord.
http://www.pattayadailynews.com/en/2010 ... n-pattaya/

Man sollte langsam daran denken, eine Touristenattraktion daraus zu machen.
Im Vorprogramm Bikeunfälle (natürlich alle ohne Helm) in vielfältigen Variationen, Todesfolge garantiert.
Wiederholung auf Großleinwand in Slowmotion.
Vorführung 3 x wöchentlich.

----------


## odd

Wenn Selbstmord, dann ziehe ich die Vorgehensweise von David Carradine vor.

Vom Condo zu springen, viel zu bestialisch. Sollte ich während des Fluges mir anders überlegen, gibt es trotzdem kein zurück. Nee.

----------

> ...Vom Condo zu springen, viel zu bestialisch...


Die Vielzahl derer, die diese Todesart (angeblich) wählen, ist einfach zu groß.
Da liegt der "Hilfsservice" von netter Thaiseite schon sehr nahe.

----------

Mir fällt einfach immer wieder auf, dass die meist nur die Unterhose an haben.

----------


## wein4tler

Vielleicht waren sie schon bis auf die Unterhose verpfändet?   ::

----------


## odd

Wenn es nicht zu Makaber wäre, könnte durchaus ein Wettbewerb veranstaltet werden.

Selbstmord des Jahres

Ich hätte schon den Favoriten   ::

----------


## walter

Du meinst doch nicht den mit dem eckigen Kopf?   ::

----------


## odd

> Du meinst doch nicht den mit dem eckigen Kopf?


Ich meine denjenigen, mit unterschiedlichen Personalien. Scheiss Ermittlungen.  ::

----------

Kleiner Abstecher nach Phuket:
Ein deutscher Tourist, 66, mit dem Pick Up unterwegs, erdreistete sich zu hupen, als Thai-Teenager auf Mopeds seinen Wagen vor einer Kreuzung schnitten.
Da ein aufrechter Thai sich nicht kritisieren lässt, schon gar nicht von einer dämlichen Langnase, verfolgten die Thais ihn und zwangen ihn anzuhalten.
Dann schlugen sie den Deutschen zusammen und stachen ihn ab.
Der Mann verstarb kurz nach Einlieferung ins Krankenhaus.

http://www.nationmultimedia.com/breakin ... -in-Phuket

----------

Norweger, 41, hatte am 26. Januar einen Bikeunfall in Sin City.
Heute fand man in tot in seinem Zimmer, Zeitpunkt des Todes vor etwa 6 Stunden.
An seinem Körper fand man Blutergüsse und Bandagierungen (wahrscheinlich von dem vorangegangenen Unfall) und eine Vielzahl von Medikamenten.



http://www.pattayadailynews.com/en/2010 ... n-pattaya/

----------


## konradadenauer

Wusstet ihr eigentlich, dass "Sin City" für Las Vegas steht?

Mich wundern immer wieder die seltsamen Uniformen der amerikanischen Polizei.

----------


## konradadenauer

Ich hatte vor einem halben Jahr einen Motorradunfall. Dabei wurde ich verletzt (welch Wunder).

Ich wurde auch bandagiert und erhielt Medikamente.

Muss (darf) ich jetzt auch sterben?

Oder gilt dies nur für Personen, welche sich mit der örtlichen Mafia anlegen wollen?

Oder mit einer Nutte (samt zugehörigem Zuhälter)?

----------

> Wusstet ihr eigentlich, dass "Sin City" für Las Vegas steht?...


In Thai-Foren ist das ausschließlich für Bad Taya reserviert.

----------

Deutscher, 60, in seinem gemieteten Haus in Pattaya erhangen aufgefunden.
Mit einer Plastiktüte über dem Kopf.
Der Todeszeitpunkt wird auf vor 2 Tagen angenommen.
Für die Polizei ist es klar: Selbstmord.
Der Leichnam wird obduziert. 

http://www.nationmultimedia.com/breakin ... nted-house

----------

